# SchwarzWeiß



## Tabrizi (10. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab einige Bilder gemacht die ich auf meinen PC geladen habe.
Ich möchte diese Bilder schwarzweiß "färben", aber finde einfach keine Funktion dafür in Photoshop CS.

Ich hab jetzt eben versucht die Boardsuche zu benutzen aber irgendwie komm ich damit nicht ganz zurecht, verzeihung falls diese Frage schon öfters aufgetaucht ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Chronix (11. August 2006)

Hi!
Du kannst einfach das Bild auf Graustufen bringen, dann ist es schwarzweiß.

Bild -> Modus -> ...
Wenn ich ich nicht irre.


----------



## deostift (11. August 2006)

Oder Du nimmst unter 

BILD > EINSTELLUNGEN > Sättigung verringern 

Dadurch werden die Farben der aktuellen Ebene herausgenommen und Du hast auch ein Graustufenbild.

Verfeinern kannst Du unter 

BILD > EINSTELLUNGEN > Helligkeit/Kontrast

oder BILD > EINSTELLUNGEN > Tonwertkorrektur


----------



## Tabrizi (12. August 2006)

Vielen Dank Jungs!


----------



## chmee (12. August 2006)

Hehe, oder du kopierst Dir einen Farbkanal raus.

Oder machst eine Mischung der Farbkanäle, was das beste Ergebnis bringt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Leugim (12. August 2006)

Die Methode die chmee erwähnt, wird hier beschrieben:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials-flashpaper/174486-graustufen-wie-die-profis.html
Viel Spass...


----------

